# I feel at peace when I read the Bible.



## TheShine

... and let it all absorb into me. Even for non-religious people, the Bible holds many key principles that can lead one to inner peace. Check it out! Even if you just inhale one verse a day, I guarantee the moral stories inside will help you out. 

I did this last night for a good twenty minutes, and put what I learned into practice today. I've felt so calm all day today; I even played football with some random kids today and felt completely fine(I usually just stay inside all day.)

God is good.


----------



## eek a mouse

tried it, didnt help. I even took a class on bible lit so ive read a lot of it. Didnt really speak to me at all...


----------



## crimsoncora

The atheist in me says no can do.

Glad it helped u though


----------



## Susan Storm

I agree with you Shine, i've had my ups and downs with my faith (i'm a Christian) and i've had a long time period of not reading the Bible regularly, because i've dealt with depression and wondered where God was in it all. 

But reading even just a verse, or spending a few minutes, say reading something from Jesus and there is a peace there, something beautiful, very calming and inspiring, I love that peace, I need that more.


----------



## bear909

mee too i have been reading it for the past 2 or 3 days and i feel safe and i really like it i want to learn more about it and i want to get baptized too.


----------



## Susan Storm

bear909 said:


> mee too i have been reading it for the past 2 or 3 days and i feel safe and i really like it i want to learn more about it and i want to get baptized too.


yeah, I want to learn some more too. Having a relationship with God has helped my SA, it gives me the confidence I didn't have before, and much less anxiety as i'm focused on Him and not myself.

I want to go to church again, i've tried before, but my nerves and anxiety have gotten the better of me. A few times I made it to the entrance, but then I would walk on by when I saw too many people, and especially if there were groups, as i'm always on my own when going. I've seen a few churches which i'd like to visit, but I just don't know what to expect. Unfortunately, when I have made it in, church in my experience hasn't always been the most friendly or welcoming place. I always feel like an outsider and haven't a clue what to say.

But I would like to learn more too, somehow. The next step is confusing, what do I do now? Good luck with your baptism, that's a really major thing, I hope to do that too at some point


----------



## bigcat1967

If you read the Bible - here is a passage that helped me yesterday:

Psalm 107:23-31

Keep reading it over and over again.


----------



## caflme

I was this way... 3 years ago... this feeling comes and goes for me... it will be real strong and reading the Bible will be peaceful and comforting and it will all make sense... and my life will feel good, in control and anxiety is low... 

... then for some reason it's like a switch flips and reading it is just frustrating... nothing speaks to me... I can pray and pray and then I'm prayed out and I'm just on empty and searching... frustrated and annoyed and out of control and anxiety is everywhere and I'm all over the place and off the wall.

I am the latter right now... I want to get back to the former... but it's gotten so bad that I can't pick up the Bible... can barely go to Church... and everything is so foggy... I want to be that person I was 3 years ago... to feel that connection again... but it's like I let it all slip away and now it's just gone.

ETA: The first time I ever felt full of the Holy Spirit was after my husband died... and it was the first time in my life I'd ever experienced true Grace. It was amazing but it didn't last.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

I need to do this more.


----------



## 4ChristJesus

Amen! Reading the Bible is always so calming to me.
You know why the bad things in life happen? Not to destroy you; but to stregthen you! God's toughing those spiritual muscles in these times, so keep looking above. He's here more than ever! Love you guys, and so does Jesus!<3

Caflme, I'll praying for you! I can honestly say that God leaves no one. If I ever need some spiritual buffeting, I always ask the Lord to restore my soul, forgive me, and make me whole again. Works like a charm.  
If you need some Christian songs, don't be afraid to ask!


----------



## Susan Storm

caflme said:


> I was this way... 3 years ago... this feeling comes and goes for me... it will be real strong and reading the Bible will be peaceful and comforting and it will all make sense... and my life will feel good, in control and anxiety is low...
> 
> ... then for some reason it's like a switch flips and reading it is just frustrating... nothing speaks to me... I can pray and pray and then I'm prayed out and I'm just on empty and searching... frustrated and annoyed and out of control and anxiety is everywhere and I'm all over the place and off the wall.
> 
> I am the latter right now... I want to get back to the former... but it's gotten so bad that I can't pick up the Bible... can barely go to Church...


Me 

I wanted to go church yesterday, especially as it was Palm Sunday, but I just couldn't, my SA got the best of me and my expectations of there being too many people at church, being alone and in a new environment, I just couldn't. I want to go to a church again, but I just can't overcome the panic and my previous negative experiences.

This Sunday is Easter Sunday, so I really want to go, please pray for me :afr to have the strength to go and suceed in going. If I make it, it will be a miracle. This is my goal for this week. How can I make it inside the building? When I plan ahead and think practically it helps.


----------



## 4ChristJesus

I'll pray for you! Just do me a favor; don't worry/think/plan ahead for it!
You, my friend, are no fortune-teller.  Only God knows what is going to happen.
Jesus loves you!


----------



## Susan Storm

^^^^^ Thanx. Not planning ahead worries me, I feel I need to prepare in advance what to say to start a conversation or interact with people in the congregation. 

Churches always have tea/refreshments after and I don't know what to say or do, i'll look really lost and I have nervous behaviours because of my SA. So, well, I don't know, I guess I may really have to jump in and trust God. I'll update and let you know if I went. I seriously intend to as of today, but my track record is superbad.


----------



## Zeex

I totally agree!! My best friend is suuuuper religious, and of course she is always trying to get me to read the bible. One night, she told me to read the first letter to.. someone, lol. I can't remember what I read, but i loved it. I went to a Catholic school when I was younger,however it's safe to say that I've drifted away from religion a bit. My friend, she wants me to come to church with her so bad, haha but I just wouldn't fit in there...:lurk

But I secretly kept reading the Psalms though. It doesn't necessarily help me interact with other people better, but it _does _help me sleep peacefully sometimes!


----------



## caflme

Ephesians is my favorite


----------



## 4ChristJesus

@Samatha- Alright! Keep me posted. : ) Your completely right; just trust God! He's got this all planned out. "If we could see as God sees, then we would understand that no trial comes without a blessing attached."
Ain't that da truth. Hehe ; )

@Zeex- Oh, I love the Pslams! So beautiful. You should try going to church; it's really relaxing and puts you in good spirits for the rest of the day. : D

@caflme- Good book, I agree. ^-^


----------



## Zeex

4ChristJesus said:


> @Zeex- Oh, I love the Pslams! So beautiful. You should try going to church; it's really relaxing and puts you in good spirits for the rest of the day. : D


I've tried going to church. That friend of mine wanted me to go with her this past Sunday for an Easter play, and I had to hang up the phone so I could have a slight panic attack :deadChurches make me soooo nervous!


----------



## 4ChristJesus

Oh, what makes you so nervous about church, Dear?
Panic attacks are no fun! I think I've had one once.. it was the randomest occurrence. It did not feel good, that's for sure.


----------

